# Redmax EBZ7500 fouled plug, strange white buildup



## bergs (Nov 30, 2013)

I've had my Redmax 7500 blower for a year. Broke it in with redmax oil and have run amsoil saber professional 50:1 exclusively since then. I only use it once or twice a week, non-commercial use. in the last couple of months the plug has fouled twice in a strange way. It has a weird white build-up on it. If I clean and reinstall the plug it works just fine. But is this normal? or is this white stuff some strange occurrence? I wonder if the ports or muffler is getting clogged with this stuff. Here are some pics of the plug:


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 30, 2013)

Try using a different oil, or drop the Saber to 80:1 or 100:1. I've never had to clean or replace a plug running Echo power blend at 50:1 in several Redmax blowers. But Saber is supposed to run 100:1. I know a guy that runs it at 80:1 with no issue.

I'm assuming your using fresh gas with at least 89 octane. 

By chance is this machine seeing a lot of partial throttle running? They like WOT. At least make sure your running it WOT for several minutes each use to get a nice clean burn.


----------



## zogger (Dec 13, 2013)

If it started close to when you mixed a new batch of fuel, I would suspect contaminated gas.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 21, 2013)

And ... blowers are NOT meant for sustained WOT running. Says so in the manual for my 150BT Husqy (RedMax). At WOT it could almost be used as a personal jet-pack.


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 21, 2013)

Change your gas, change your mix. See if it still happens. I have the same blower but not the same buildup. How does the blower run? 

I would get regular Husky or Redmax mix and run it 50:1 or something close to that. 

I recently got a batch of bad gas and 2 out of 3 pieces of equipment that were running on it really started acting up.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 28, 2013)

Usually white depostis mean it's running lean - not a good thing! I haven't seen them often, but those look different than what I've seen.


----------



## AVB (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't seen ash deposits like that in 2Cs before but I ran into it on several with automobiles over the years. Most times it was related oil burning from leaking valve seals; of course, with 2Cs it is already in the fuel. It is a sign burning too much oil or other additive into the fuel. I would try using a different 2 cycle oil mix for awhile after changing the plug and see if it clears up.


----------



## mocoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Have over a thousand hours on my 7500 and around 400 hours on my 8500. My 8001s each have around 3000 hours. 99% WOT. NEVER a problem. We use my blowers daily for 9 months out of the year and they get ran HARDCORE. WOT. I use opti-2 at the recommended mix on the bottle.


----------

